# Need Help Finding quality Bible



## Reformed Roman (Jul 19, 2014)

This is driving me crazy. I bought a large print ESV bible on amazon, with good reviews. However the print bleeded through the paper VERY badly in my opinion.

I'm looking for a large print esv bible with little to preferably no bleed through. I'm looking for 12 font or above, so no 8 font compact bibles.

Any help??? I've went to Christian book stores, and looked everywhere online. The Bibles never mention the paper and readability normally. And most of the good reviewed bibles still suffer from this problem from what I know.

I don't need a calf skin bible or a crazy bible like that. Though I prefer at least imitation leather.

Any help anyone??


----------



## Wynteriii (Jul 20, 2014)

evangelicalbible.com

I'm excited about the Schuyler ESV Quentel.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2014)

I recently received a Schuyler NASB Quentel Bible. The quality is outstanding. There is no bleed through of the text. The font is wonderful for older eyes like mine. I highly recommend any Bible constructed by Schuyler.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't find out where to buy the Schuyler ESV Quentel. On the website it talks about it but no links to be found to buy


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 20, 2014)

I just wish they had a Bible like that with 11 point font, made out of Truetone or something cheaper. I'd like to have a Bible with nice paper but I don't want to pay $100 extra dollars just to get nice paper. But I guess I might just have to


----------



## uberkermit (Jul 20, 2014)

My pastor related this story to me today:

It is said that many years ago the employees of the Eaton's department store in Toronto, on Saturday at closing time, would pull the blinds down on every window, so as to prevent people from window shopping on the Lord's day.​
Sadly, the practice here in Canada has changed such that one would be hard pressed to find a store that is _not_ open on the Lord's day.

Zach, I am not suggesting that you intended to actually purchase a Bible today; But I ask you, why not set aside thoughts of purchasing a (good) Bible for one day? Today is the Lord's day. Don't miss a wonderful opportunity to give your attention and devotion to the worship of our God, and to the preaching of his word, and to the fellowship of the saints. The Bible you are after will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 20, 2014)

In his defense, he did start this thread yesterday and was only responding to those who responded to his OP. If that violates the Sabbath, then there's this analogy that involves a kettle and a pot... but I forget how it goes.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah. Besides. I'm not window shopping for toys. This is just a thread to talk about quality made Bibles. I'm just looking for a more readable version of God's word. I don't see how discussing it would be violating the sabbath. 

I know you weren't intending to say I was violating it. Just to watch my heart in the matter. Which I appreciate!

Still looking though if anyone has any good ideas. I was hoping to find a version again with 10-14 font and pretty much no bleed through. No study Bible, only a regular version. It's been hard to find though.


----------



## Douglas P. (Jul 21, 2014)

Christianbook.com: ESV Pew and Worship Bible, Large-Print--hardcover, dark red: 9781581349177

I know you probably are not looking for something with a hard cover, but we use the ESV pew bible at our church and I've preached from the large print version. They seem to meet all your criteria, no bleed, large print, and inexpensive. 

Also, have you looked at getting a kindle or some of the like.


----------



## uberkermit (Jul 21, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> In his defense, he did start this thread yesterday and was only responding to those who responded to his OP. If that violates the Sabbath, then there's this analogy that involves a kettle and a pot... but I forget how it goes.





Zach Rohman said:


> Yeah. Besides. I'm not window shopping for toys. This is just a thread to talk about quality made Bibles. I'm just looking for a more readable version of God's word. I don't see how discussing it would be violating the sabbath.



The two of you missed my point (at least in part):



Wynteriii said:


> evangelicalbible.com
> 
> 
> I'm excited about the Schuyler ESV Quentel.





Zach Rohman said:


> I can't find out where to buy the Schuyler ESV Quentel. On the website it talks about it but no links to be found to buy




Note the time stamps on those posts. You both may disagree, but I see this as a kind of window shopping.

I mentioned how Eaton's used to close their blinds on a Saturday, so as not to encourage people to window shop on a Lord's day. For some, this would not be necessary, as they would not be looking in anyway. That said, if either of you saw someone window shopping on the Lord's day, would you encourage them to leave it for a day? I would.



Zach Rohman said:


> I know you weren't intending to say I was violating it. *Just to watch my heart in the matter.* Which I appreciate!



The bold part is very close to what I intended. Whether or not you violated the Sabbath, the Lord himself will judge. My comments were intended to be a brotherly encouragement, nothing more, and nothing less.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 21, 2014)

Zach Rohman said:


> This is driving me crazy. I bought a large print ESV bible on amazon, with good reviews. However the print bleeded through the paper VERY badly in my opinion.
> 
> I'm looking for a large print esv bible with little to preferably no bleed through. I'm looking for 12 font or above, so no 8 font compact bibles.
> 
> ...



Not a specific suggestion, but you should visit the Bible Design Blog.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 25, 2014)

Zach have you considered purchasing a King James Bible, the Trinitarian Bible Society provides High Quality Smithe Sewn
Calfskin Leather Bibles for extremely reasonable prices.

a calfskin Windsor with a 9.6 point print will set you back only $43 http://www.tbsbibles.org/shop.php?s...+dWcnJzskPXZ6Kz1GJHpjNDh2cDQ6dng/MnR1JzN9ZCc=

a calfskin Westminster Reference Bible also with 9.6 point print will cost you $80 http://www.tbsbibles.org/shop.php?s...+dWcnJDsjPXZ6IDhGJHpjNDh2cDQ6dng/MnR1JzN9ZCc=


----------



## Wynteriii (Jul 25, 2014)

uberkermit said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > In his defense, he did start this thread yesterday and was only responding to those who responded to his OP. If that violates the Sabbath, then there's this analogy that involves a kettle and a pot... but I forget how it goes.
> ...



Encouragement accepted


----------



## gkterry (Jul 25, 2014)

Those same TBS Bibles can be bought from evangelicalbible.com/shop at a cheaper price, too

Westminster $65 - a fantastic Bible for the price
Windsor $29.75 - my copy is well used; nice size and price

No affiliation with evangelicalbible other than a satisfied customer


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 25, 2014)

gkterry said:


> Those same TBS Bibles can be bought from evangelicalbible.com/shop at a cheaper price, too
> 
> Westminster $65 - a fantastic Bible for the price
> Windsor $29.75 - my copy is well used; nice size and price
> ...



Both are great Bibles. My wife claimed the Westminster as soon as it was out of the package and I'm very happy with the Windsor as my primary bible. The Windsor text is a good size, leather cover lays well, and it just feels like a good weight/size in my hand.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 28, 2014)

My church, and I typically both use the ESV. Anyone know of any good quality ESV Bibles? With decent writing and no bleed through? It's easy to find good, cheap, even calfskin bibles that are KJV but when you get to ESV I can't find a single good version that doesn't cost more than $100 dollars. 

I appreciate the post about the pew Bible but I'd prefer to stick with at least Trutone if not leather


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 28, 2014)

The Pitt Minion editions have a reputation for exceptional quality.

Although they do not yet have the ESV, the Thompson Chain Reference Bibles are well made.



http://www.amazon.com/Minion-Reference-Calfsplit-Leather-Letter/dp/052122814X


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 28, 2014)

Scott1 said:


> the Thompson Chain Reference Bibles are well made.


Yes. Get them only from Kirkbride.com else you may end up with versions made cheaply from other publishers that have licensed the Thoompson. If you want a Thompson with all the completed chains, you will have to get the NKJV.


----------

